# Help in Texas



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Welcome Bill. Sorry no info for you, but hope perhaps some of the other members will know something.


----------



## Golden Gibby

Bill,

No real help but I did find some Tealoak goldens listed on K9data.com
I don't know if you are familiar with k9data but you can go to their site and do a search for tealoak. I did and found a litter born in 2003 but nothing since.
The breeder is listed in the info on the dogs, but no contact information.

Good luck


----------



## luvgld7

Bill,

check your email. I sent you the email address of someone who can help you.

Ann


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Welcome to the forum Bill.

Here's a link from the Golden Retriever Club of America's puppy referral and the contact of the Golden Ret. Clubs in Texas. You can contact them and hopefully get the info you are looking for. 

Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: The Official AKC National Breed Club


Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here


*TEXAS*

*Austin Golden Retriever Club*
Puppy Referral

*Dallas-Ft Worth Metro Golden Retriever Club* 
Updated 9/14/2007 

*Greater Houston GRC*
Puppy Referrals


----------



## K9-Design

I have two different friends with Teal Oak goldens, both littermates born in 2003, both well known performance dogs. One is in Pennsylvania the other Georgia. If you PM or email me I can give you their contact info. I believe the breeder of their dogs has passed away, if I remember correctly, so there may not be a Teal Oak breeding program any more (I could be way wrong on this, so don't quote me).


----------



## Claudia M

Weebe Goldens Working Retrievers it seems like Pete comes from tealoak kennels. Maybe you can contact them and they could have more info for you. There is an email address at the bottom of the page. And it also seems that the most recent Pete litter was in 2012. Good luck!

ps: we have always had dark to medium dark golden retrievers; until our most recent pup. My husband was much against the British Goldens until he has met Rose and has seen her smarts and tenacity on and off the field. Now we joke about having to spray paint her in the summer time hunts.


----------



## Bill Crowden

Thanks to everyone for your help, I will join GRCA after 9-15-13. Bill


----------



## Bill Crowden

I fear Annie from K-9 Design may be correct about Teri Jakob passing away because when I searched her name a posting came up with a very serious cancer discussion. She could still be with us but it was a discussion none of us ever want to have.
Bill


----------



## luvgld7

Bill,

Sadly, you are correct, Teri has passed away. She was a member of the Greater Houston Golden Retriever Club. Doug and Anne McGuire, Vintage Goldens in Katy, TX, could probably help you with more info on your search for a good field golden.


----------



## sterregold

You have some really good options for working bred Goldens in Texas. Doug and Anne at Vintage are one, Mercedes Hitchcock at Belvedere is another, Terri at Amigold, and also Deborah Porth-Blackwell at Goldenloch. Amigold Vintage and Goldenloch both have websites you can check out, but Mercedes is old school! Her contact info is on the Houston club's page though, I believe. As well, John and Nancy Miner of High Times kennels winter in the Houston area.


----------



## Sweese

*Wasatch Kennels*

Bill,

I have known Dr. Mark Powell/Wasatch Kennels for many years. Last December I bought a puppy from him and she is outstanding. Let me know if you have any questions.

Jay


----------

